# drop for OTG



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Andy , what kind of drop do you use for the tournament OTG ?
Still using the xtr ?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

About 9' and yes I'm still using that XTR  Though I now have a few other rods that I'm trying out


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*like what led?*

inquiring minds want to know???


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Century Carbon-Metal Express.

I have it in both factory finished (whipped rings and high build) and blank only format.

I have to say that it sure is a nice fishing rod that gives good numbers over grass and it's easy to cast


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*Interesting Led...*

So what's the difference in the express and the standard carbon metal that some of us have? Please don't say "express".. thanks


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The CM std has a progressive action, where as the CME has a continual action. The rod bends throughout it's entire length.

I'll send you a picture - it's easier than typing


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Led, How about posting the pics.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Anthony,

I''ve got to take them first  

Been busy fixing my garden fence after the high winds we had 6 weeks ago.

I'll try and post them tommorrow.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

OK it's been raining over here so I managed to get out between the showers to get some pictures with the help of my Daughter.  










To give an idea how the 'continuous' action works I've drawn a straight line against the rod. I hope this helps. The full review is in this months (May 2004) edition of Total Sea Fishing


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

One of my daughter trying to help


----------

